# Citrus pre wash?



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm currently using AF citrus power, it's purely for my morris minor that just gets dusty really so no point getting the snow foam out. 

All I would like to know is are there any cheaper alternatives that do just as an effective job as AF? Preferably in 5L

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

mangove21 said:


> I'm currently using AF citrus power, it's purely for my morris minor that just gets dusty really so no point getting the snow foam out.
> 
> All I would like to know is are there any cheaper alternatives that do just as an effective job as AF? Preferably in 5L
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


BH Autofoam used in a pump sprayer.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Don't know price comparison but what about ValetPro Citrus Prewash?
It's very very good at breaking down grime and can be diluted for use on carpets, cloth, dashboards etc

Very versatile and affordable product :thumb:


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Rían P said:


> Don't know price comparison but what about ValetPro Citrus Prewash?
> It's very very good at breaking down grime and can be diluted for use on carpets, cloth, dashboards etc
> 
> Very versatile and affordable product :thumb:


That's a good shout! It's far far cheaper too

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Just looked up the prices and so it is! About £16 cheaper!


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

All I can say is to go for Nanolex's pre wash concentrate in 5L, I've just come to the end of mine albeit enough left for this weekend and I'll be straight onto the site ordering more.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

It is acceptable to dilute AF down 1:1 or even 2:1 so you could easily do that. If you are really only dealing with dust you could use a more gentle product, even ONR could form part of the procedure. It will be kinder to your finish, lsp etc.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

If you want to stick with AF then Avalanche dilluted 10:1

As effective as Citrus Power in my view but obviously buy avalanche snow foam in 5L and dilutes down a long way :thumb:

Other then that alot of peoples go to pre wash seems to be BH autofoam. On my list next once im out of my ANSF so i will have the choice of avalanche or Autofoam to mix things up abit


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

I like AF citrus power but for me it worked out way too expensive. I have swapped to VP citrus pre wash as it's far better value and I am happy with it.


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Jonny_R said:


> If you want to stick with AF then Avalanche dilluted 10:1
> 
> As effective as Citrus Power in my view but obviously buy avalanche snow foam in 5L and dilutes down a long way :thumb:
> 
> Other then that alot of peoples go to pre wash seems to be BH autofoam. On my list next once im out of my ANSF so i will have the choice of avalanche or Autofoam to mix things up abit


I use BH auto foam anyway, but the problem with foam is that it goes into every crevice and on my morris that's not ideal lol

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

jamiepollock643 said:


> All I can say is to go for Nanolex's pre wash concentrate in 5L, I've just come to the end of mine albeit enough left for this weekend and I'll be straight onto the site ordering more.


This is a foam though right?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Can you dilute BH autofoam? 

I have been using AF Citrus Power but it is expensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

techman56 said:


> Can you dilute BH autofoam?
> 
> I have been using AF Citrus Power but it is expensive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, absolutely, you have to.

The recommended dilution rate/PIR when using with a sprayer is 4%, so 40ml per litre. I put 80ml per 2 litres in a pump sprayer and that can easily cover 2 cars if I wanted. Much cheaper and as good as using it in a snow foam lance.


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

What dilution rate should I use in a snow foam lance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

techman56 said:


> What dilution rate should I use in a snow foam lance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BH quote the same 4% PIR. Which means you have to work out what the flow rate of your pw and lance combination is and work it out from there. Of course the lazy option would be just to stick 100ml-200ml in your bottle topped up with water.

The easiest method I used was to work out how much I could fill a bucket in 60 secs with lance attached and plain water in the bottle then calculate 4-5% of that, then adjust the lance's dilution valve until only that amount was emptied from the bottle. Then I would just use the BH neat in the lance bottle. You still end up using more product than you do with a pump sprayer though for no real gain, other than it looking cool for the neighbours.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

mangove21 said:


> This is a foam though right?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It can be used through a foam lance for a foam or through a pump sprayer also. Depends what way you want to use it, but I've found it to be the best and I use auto foam also. Both are very good but the nanolex tips it for me and is used more regularly.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

mangove21 said:


> This is a foam though right?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


It can be used through a foam lance for a foam but I use it through a pump sprayer. Depends what way you want to use it, but I've found it to be the best and I use auto foam also. Both are very good but the nanolex tips it for me and is used more regularly.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Just watch if you have any black coated chrome trims on your car. Citrus pre-wash can cause them to effluoresce (fade with a bluey rainbow tinge). I usually just spray pre-wash on the lower half of the car, and make sure the trims are wiped with a clean damp microfibre. Simples. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Just watch if you have any black coated chrome trims on your car. Citrus pre-wash can cause them to effluoresce (fade with a bluey rainbow tinge). I usually just spray pre-wash on the lower half of the car, and make sure the trims are wiped with a clean damp microfibre. Simples.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Didn't know this Cooks. Must watch out for that although i would only use it on lower half too


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Just watch if you have any black coated chrome trims on your car. Citrus pre-wash can cause them to effluoresce (fade with a bluey rainbow tinge). I usually just spray pre-wash on the lower half of the car, and make sure the trims are wiped with a clean damp microfibre. Simples.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603


Mines just normal chrome but I don't tend to spray it anyway. I use it over the whole car, only because of the fact its dusty

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

mangove21 said:


> Mines just normal chrome but I don't tend to spray it anyway. I use it over the whole car, only because of the fact its dusty
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I did a detailing day up with Blok 51 and Orchard County detailing and the guys (professionals) explained that this was the case. I've done it ever since.

I'd still air on the side of caution and wipe the citrus off the trims anyway, it's easier to prevent than rectify. A clean wet/damp microfibre will do the job grand.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

powermaxed tfr simply amazing and cheap as chips from ecp


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

Are we all missing the point here?

The car is dusty and we are using a citrus pre wash...?

Surely a spray off with the pressure washer is enough to rid this before using a good slick soap in a 2BM???


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Are we all missing the point here?
> 
> The car is dusty and we are using a citrus pre wash...?
> 
> Surely a spray off with the pressure washer is enough to rid this before using a good slick soap in a 2BM???


That's a really good point chum. I'd totally missed that the OP was talking about an old minor.

I'd be tempted to order a high quality car cover to keep it dust free when in storage. Just make sure you're gentle with the rinse process on a lovely old car like that as well. Forcing water into all the wee nooks and crannies under pressure wouldn't be the best thing to do on a classic. Open hose or watering can would be perfect.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Are we all missing the point here?
> 
> The car is dusty and we are using a citrus pre wash...?
> 
> Surely a spray off with the pressure washer is enough to rid this before using a good slick soap in a 2BM???


You seem to know all the facts why not explain more ? His car is at youngest about 44 years of age, perhaps he's just trying to preserve its paint condition the best he knows how, he said he prefers citrus to foam as it gets in crevices


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use BH autofoam which I rate highly. Used it both through a foam lance and also through a pump sprayer.

Never actually thought about it before but could it be diluted and decanted into a normal spray bottle which would then be similar to the way OP uses the citrus pre wash and would solve the problem of it going into small crevices?

Might actually try this myself as a quickie for the likes of bird poop remover when I'm not doing a full wash.


----------



## Hawkesybaby (Jun 17, 2016)

combat wombat said:


> You seem to know all the facts why not explain more ? His car is at youngest about 44 years of age, perhaps he's just trying to preserve its paint condition the best he knows how, he said he prefers citrus to foam as it gets in crevices


If it's just a dusty/mildly used old moggy then I probs wouldn't use either a citrus pre wash or a foam dude. I'd just look at keeping it covered if it's stored away when not in use and then when it needs a clean give a good rinse before making any contact with the old paint and then get a really good slick shampoo, decent wash mitt and then 2BM method. Nooks and crannies aside this would be my attack, the nooks and crannies don't need a citrus pre wash or a foam I wouldn't imagine.

:detailer:


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Have a look at :
http://auto-glanz.co.uk/wash/bug-off.html
Bought 2x 5l when it was on offer for for 13 pounds.
Great stuff and prefer it to af citrus wash


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Hawkesybaby said:


> Are we all missing the point here?
> 
> The car is dusty and we are using a citrus pre wash...?
> 
> Surely a spray off with the pressure washer is enough to rid this before using a good slick soap in a 2BM???


A pressure washer is too harsh, the paint isn't original but its still not the best, I've used a hose to rinse before but it doesn't really do much that's why I went down the route of a pre wash.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

Cookies said:


> That's a really good point chum. I'd totally missed that the OP was talking about an old minor.
> 
> I'd be tempted to order a high quality car cover to keep it dust free when in storage. Just make sure you're gentle with the rinse process on a lovely old car like that as well. Forcing water into all the wee nooks and crannies under pressure wouldn't be the best thing to do on a classic. Open hose or watering can would be perfect.
> 
> ...


I've never liked the idea of a cover really, but I suppose a nice soft one would be Ok.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

just ordered some valet pro 5lt citrus pre wash to use as both pre wash and snow foam depending how soiled/ time i have. cheap at £18 too.

as for the classic id get a garage air bubble cover for it - a chap on here had his RS in one. looked sick :lol:


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

kingswood said:


> just ordered some valet pro 5lt citrus pre wash to use as both pre wash and snow foam depending how soiled/ time i have. cheap at £18 too.
> 
> as for the classic id get a garage air bubble cover for it - a chap on here had his RS in one. looked sick


That's what I'm swaying towards Tbh, as for the bubble car cover, I don't have room and they are bloody expensive!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've just ordered 5l of the BH auto foam from polished bliss for £17 delivered


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I am not a fan of pressure washers and I would think depending on how it is used and the state of the vehicle might cause damage.

I use BH Auto Foam and VP Citrus pre wash though pump sprayers and the pressure from the garden hose to rinse them off without any problems.


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

I use KKD Citrus Magic and love it. Can be used in a pump sprayer or through the foam lance. Dwell time is good and it is as good any at removing grime etc. At £30 it's a bit more that the VP but 5l seems to last forever.:thumb:



jamiepollock643 said:


> All I can say is to go for Nanolex's pre wash concentrate in 5L, I've just come to the end of mine albeit enough left for this weekend and I'll be straight onto the site ordering more.


Might give this a try when the KKD runs out. £30 for 5l sounds good. Most Nanolex products are on the expensive side for what they do compared to the competition. Cheers dude!


----------



## BeyondEvil (Aug 25, 2016)

Isn't foam generally cheaper than a citrus spray?


----------



## mangove21 (Apr 26, 2015)

There's so many choices! I think I'm just gonna go for VP citrus cleaner in a pump sprayer that I was using before. Thanks for all the advice though guys  

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## markcaughey (Apr 3, 2015)

I just used VP Citrus pre wash at the weekend, It was pouring down and i couldn't be bothered getting soaked doing a proper wash. The car was filthy and i just sprayed the product on, let it dwell then pressure washed off and was very impressed with the results, its way more effective than snow foam. Obviously the car isn't perfectly clean but i think this is a great product for a quick rinse down through the winter when the weather isn't great for spending much time outside.

Just hope it docent strip my wax ! Im using it diluted 1:10, only time will tell


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

markcaughey said:


> I just used VP Citrus pre wash at the weekend, It was pouring down and i couldn't be bothered getting soaked doing a proper wash. The car was filthy and i just sprayed the product on, let it dwell then pressure washed off and was very impressed with the results, its way more effective than snow foam. Obviously the car isn't perfectly clean but i think this is a great product for a quick rinse down through the winter when the weather isn't great for spending much time outside.
> 
> Just hope it docent strip my wax ! Im using it diluted 1:10, only time will tell


Think it's PH8.5 so shouldn't do much harm


----------



## mouth999 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm using BH SurfexHD as a pre wash http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/bilt-hamber-surfex-hd.html

Dilute at 1:20, no stronger.


----------



## wee man (Sep 29, 2016)

Was thinking of a foam lance but have been seeing pump sprayers mentioned a lot. Is this a better way to put on a pre wash and a snow foam type product? 
I think I would prefer this to avoid a white driveway etc.
If so do I put the product on neat or dilute?

Wee Man


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Dilute according to the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

wee man said:


> Was thinking of a foam lance but have been seeing pump sprayers mentioned a lot. Is this a better way to put on a pre wash and a snow foam type product?
> I think I would prefer this to avoid a white driveway etc.
> If so do I put the product on neat or dilute?
> 
> Wee Man


theres no getting away from how cool snow foam looks! 

but it is hassle, swapping the lance and then cleaning it out etc. ive just bought some VP citrus that can be used as both - throw a pump spray at 10:1 or a snow foam at 300:1.

guna fill a pump spray with 10:1 then just a quick spray round while i fill the buckets. alot quicker when the weathers rubbish etc.


----------

